# P0455 (Large evap leak) + inability to fill up (AUDI A6, 4f/C6) 3.2L



## jasontaylor7 (Oct 20, 2019)

I am starting this thread to handle any VW cars with P0455 repairs that also have the symptom of an inability to fill up without restarting the gas pump lever. The motivation behind the thread is that we can split the P0455 problems down into two cases: one where there's this filling up problem and one in which there isn't.

Most threads regarding P0455, like checking the gas cap seal, obviously are irrelevant for my case (when the gas cap is supposed to be off the gas pumping ?overpressure sensing? valve disengages the pump open valve handle). I think based on hours of reading that the most common solution for the non-fill up problem case of P0455's is the N80 valve/solenoid. But I know that's not the problem if you also have a fill-up issue. 

Anyway, given that I have a fill up issue and a P0455, what's the best ideas on how to fix? I looked at ross-tech and is rather worthless. (None of the solutions is relevant or I already replaced that part and it had no effect.)


----------



## jasontaylor7 (Oct 20, 2019)

Sadly I didn't get any reply, but I'll post the likely solution for others here. It's the charcoal filter. The OEM unit part number 4F0201801A gets clogged up, so they issued a newer part, 4F0201801B. Used 4F0201801B's are $15 on ebay. $90 new. I got used and it worked fine. Don't use computer go get gas and see if it fills up. Instant fix. Takes 30 minutes to replace. Remove LR wheel, undo ~10 liner nuts with T25, move two clamps down, replace. (No need to lower unit down.)


----------

